# Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006



## mullet64 (11. Juni 2006)

Ziemlich früh, dieses Jahr, aber sie sind da!

Am Freitag beim Horniangeln wurde mir erzählt, dass sie in Ufernähe rumschwimmen (zwischen den Hornianglern). Habe dann sie auch selbst sehen können, kleine Trupps mit 2-3 Fischen in Standardgröße (50-60cm).

Daraufhin habe ich für mich selbst die Hornisaison für beendet erklärt ;-)

Heute beim Familientag am Strand waren dann rein zufällig Brot und die Ruten mit im Gepäck...

Die MÄ waren deutlich auszumachen, da das Wasser sehr klar und ziemlich flach war (teilweise schwammen sie im 20cm tiefen Uferbereich). Zum Angeln war das natürlich nicht gerade günstig. Teilweise war mein Köder im Schwarm von ca. 10 Fischen, die locker immer den Hakenköder umkreist und völlig ignoriert haben. Zum Haareausraufen!
Aber nachdem sie sich wieder an das Brot gewöhnt hatten, gab es doch wieder ein paar gierige Fische, die dann doch mal zupacken. Ein Biss kam zu überraschend, konnte ich nicht anschlagen; der 2. kam, als die Familie nach Hause wollte und ich gerade den Angeltag gedanklich beendet hatte; der Anhieb war mehr Reflex. Trotz "Zeitdruck" ist der Drill gutgegangen; Foto hier: http://www.salmotrutta.de/meeraesche.html
Das war dann ein schöner Start in die Saison.


----------



## Rosi (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

und weißt du was? ich hatte das selbe erlebnis! meinst du man kann sie mit dem kescher fangen? ganz still stehen, meefonetz auslegen und hochziehen?

das superfette petry hätte ich beinahe vergessen#6#6


----------



## mj23 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Glückwunsch und Petri!


----------



## mullet64 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Naja, kurzzeitig kommen einem ja wirklich die komischten Ideen ;-)
Aber da muss man durch.
Der Drill ist auf jeden Fall etwas, auf das ich nicht verzichten möchte.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Petri zum Fisch , ich hab vor nen paar Tagen auch schon die ersten gesehen , und bin schon n Besuch an meine Meeräschen Stelle am planen .
Dieses jahr soll es malwieder klappen , letztes jahr hatte ich ja leider extremes pech ...


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin Mullet |wavey: 

|schild-g  und Petri Heil #6 

Na, ja - bei dem Nick muss das doch klappen  :q :q :q :q


----------



## sundeule (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Petri! Super Start in die Saison!
DA gibt es also noch ein Projekt mehr für die nächste Zeit...|kopfkrat :g :q


----------



## Acki (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin @ mullet64 glückwunsch zum tollen fang,#6  habe gestern ach 2 stück gefangen in einem priel in der nordsee.gruß acki
http://img100.*ih.us/img100/1724/bild0344wp.jpg


----------



## Rosi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

schöne fische#6 dickes petri.
verratet ihr mir wie ihr das gemacht habt? mit pose? welche hakengröße? ich war heute morgen schon mal brotkrumen ausstreuen, habe aber nicht gesehen ob sie gefressen wurden. ich hatte nur wenig zeit.


----------



## Leif (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hallo Acki,

worauf hast du denn deine gefangen.

Hast ja ne ganze Palette hingelegt.
Glückwunsch.

Gruß Leif


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ mullet64 glückwunsch zum tollen fang,#6  habe gestern ach 2 stück gefangen in einem priel in der nordsee.gruß acki
> http://img100.*ih.us/img100/1724/bild0344wp.jpg


Moin
*Sorry, aber meinst Du nicht dass nen paar von denen in deinem Eimer doch noch nen bischen Lütt sind!!!!??????*

Ich bin nämlich schon der Meinung!
Nicht's für ungut!

Petri, für die grösseren das nächste Mal


----------



## Leif (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hi du,

mal so ne Frage am rande....heißt Lütt klein?

Gruß Leif


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

@Leif

Ja - "lütt" heißt klein #4 

@Acki Petri Heil und |schild-g  zum Fang :m  


Also - für mich sieht das wie 'ne normale Fischkiste aus. Welcher Fisch, im Vergleich dazu, klein sein soll, versteh ich nicht |kopfkrat 

Klärt mich bitte auf  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi du,
> 
> mal so ne Frage am rande....heißt Lütt klein?
> 
> Gruß Leif


Moin
Aber Haar-Genau!

Im Nordischen Sprach-Gebrauch -----Umgangssprache-----

Petri


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> @Leif
> 
> Ja - "lütt" heißt klein #4
> 
> ...


Moin
Die Aale bzw. die Schnürsenkel da drinne!
Und die Platten hätten auch noch länger gekonnt.

Auch wenn beide die Angewohnheit haben tief zu schlucken.

Grössere Haken?!
Nur nen Vorschlag, zur nachhaltigen Fischerei!

Petri


----------



## Leif (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hi @ all.

Danke für die Aufklärung.
Also unten rechts und unten in der Mitte (die beiden Aale meine ich) sind wirklich nicht die größten.
Aber ich kenne das aus Leer. Da hat der Aal nur 28cm Schonmaß.
Gruß Leif


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin
Das heißt doch aber nicht das man jeden Schnürsenkel mitnehmen "muss".
Oder!?
Nachhaltige Fischerei! 


Petri


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Wir wissen doch gar nicht, warum Acki die Aale mitgenommen hat.Also was soll die "Ich-bin-der-bessere-Angler-Geschichte" |kopfkrat 

Eventuell haben die kleinen Gierschlunde den Haken ja wirklich bis zum A.... geschluckt gehabt. Dürfen die deswegen nicht mit aufs Bild.

Also - auch wenn's heiß draußen ist. Erst weitere Infos einholen, dann in die Tasten hauen  :q :q :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

War heute mal an meiner meeräschen stelle , leider niedrig Wasser ohne Ende und ich hatte die Wathose nicht mit :c 

War zwar der eine oder andere Fisch zu sehen , aber so waren die chancen eh gleich null also bin ich wieder nach hause


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen doch gar nicht, warum Acki die Aale mitgenommen hat.Also was soll die "Ich-bin-der-bessere-Angler-Geschichte" |kopfkrat
> 
> Eventuell haben die kleinen Gierschlunde den Haken ja wirklich bis zum A.... geschluckt gehabt. Dürfen die deswegen nicht mit aufs Bild.
> 
> Also - auch wenn's heiß draußen ist. Erst weitere Infos einholen, dann in die Tasten hauen  :q :q :q


Moin
Was geht denn bitte mit ihnen?

Wo steht hier was von ner Geschichte?
Hab hier zudem auch keinen besseren Angler gesehen.

Meine Wenigkeit hat höchstens bemerkt das überwiegend "lütte" im Eimer sich befanden. Wenn Fische sich den Haken bis zum A..... rein fressen habe ich lediglich vorgeschlagen doch zukünftig grössere Haken zuverwenden.

Da ich noch relativ jung bin, hätte ich auch gerne noch Fische die man fangen kann wenn ich dein Alter erreicht habe.

Ausserdem ist es bei uns im Büro klimatisiert, soviel zum heissen Tag.

Und bitte alles ohne Stress, wir sitzen alle im selben Boot!

Petri


----------



## Rosi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

sind die meeräschen denn sowas wie standorttreu? die von gestern sind noch da, ich war vorhin noch mal schnell dort, füttern. es sah aus, als ob sie den krumen schon recht interessiert nachschauen

ist weißbrot vielleicht besser? weil es langsamer sinkt? oder lieber trockene brösel an der oberfläche verteilen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> sind die meeräschen denn sowas wie standorttreu? die von gestern sind noch da, ich war vorhin noch mal schnell dort, füttern. es sah aus, als ob sie den krumen schon recht interessiert nachschauen
> 
> ist weißbrot vielleicht besser? weil es langsamer sinkt? oder lieber trockene brösel an der oberfläche verteilen?




Also Standortreu im eigentlichen Sinne sind sie nicht , Die Trupps legen ja schon einiges An Strecke zurück . Aber an bestimmten Stellen kommen sie halt häufiger vorbei bzw. Halten sich dort auch mal länger auf .


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

@Mullet64
Heidewitzka #6  was für ein "Saisonauftakt" :q 
Ich durfte die MÄ leider bis jetzt nur "ansehen"....
...die sind ja sowas von vorsichtig |uhoh: 
Ich hab mal was von Vossi gehört,das die Engländer
diese Kämpfer mit Spinat am ganz kleinen Haken fischen.
Soll wohl den Algen am nähesten kommen.

Mullet64
Schreib doch bitte wieder mal was in diesen Thread
wenn Du wieder mal Erfolg oder auch Nichterfolg hattest #h


----------



## Locke (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Jupp,

Petri zu den Fischen! #6
Meeräsche, hmm...wie schmeckt dieser Fisch eigentlich?

Gruss Locke


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

ziehmlich lecker , besonders gegrillt !


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin Locke |wavey: 

Meeräsche is leggääär #6 

Gehört leider zu den Fischen, die bisher schon gegessen aber nicht selbst gefangen habe    Na, ja - die Liste wird kleiner  |supergri 

@ oh-nemo 

Kannst Du uns nicht mit ein paar weiteren Infos versorgen - so zu Montage und so ? Meeräschen auf Spinat? Das hört sich doch mal interessant an  #a


----------



## mullet64 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Kurze Meldung zum Thema Sichtung/Standorttreue:

Dank des auffrischenden Ostwindes und des immer noch niedrigen Wasserstandes waren bei uns heute abend keine Fische mehr :-(
Das kann aber schon 2km weiter westlich schon ganz anders ausgesehen haben...

Ansonsten sind die Fische manchmal recht standorttreu. An einigen Stellen bleiben sie über Wochen, bis sie dann plötzlich verschwunden sind (und woanders für eine Weile auftauchen). Innerhalb der Stelle patrouillieren sie hin und her, aber nach meinen Beobachtungen bleiben sie im 100m-Umkreis.

@Acki: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen Fischen. Sieht mehr nach Wurm als Köder aus, oder? Mit Pose oder am Grund?
Gerade bei solchen Bedingungen wie sie momentan herrschen, würde mich interessieren, ob sie auch Köder vom Grund aufsammeln. Obwohl das wahrscheinlich rein vom Gerät her auch keine ideale Lösung wäre. Irgendwie ist es doch sinnvoller, die Angel ständig in der Hand zu halten und auf Wellen, Drift und vor allem das ewig treibende Grünzeug reagieren zu können.

@Rosi: Weissbrot ist ok. Ich misch das immer mit Haferflocken und Sand. Einiges sinkt dann ab; einiges treibt oben (immer mit der Rute winken; dann verschwinden Enten und Möwen); gefressen wird alles.

Gruss


----------



## bennie (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

@Acki: mach dir nix aus Neidern.... tolle Fische haste da gefangen und es ist dein gutes Recht sie mitzunehmen wenn sie das Schonmaß erreicht haben 

Ohnehin gibts es keinen Vergleich an dem man eine Größe bestimmen könnte also mal ganz ruhig auf den billigen Plätzen .... führt eh zu nix außer hohem Blutdruck.


----------



## wirbel (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

 moin, und wo find ich diesen Mr. "Meeräsche" ich muß mit ihm reden.|supergri


----------



## Acki (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin#h oha, hätte nicht gedacht das ein paar meeräschen für soviel gespächstoff sorgen;+ 

so nochmal von vorne : habe die meeräschen mit ner 3m spinnrute ,wasserkugel klar, forellenvorfach 1,2m mit 10er goldhaken und als köder weißbrot mit grünalgen gemisch, (toller köder) damit fange ich jedes jahr etliche meeräschen.habe sie immer ca 1std.vor niedrigwasser an der wasseroberfläche gefangen.



so und jetzt zu den aalen alle!!! waren über 40cm,aber wenn da denn einer von knapp 2 pf daneben liegt sehn auch aale über 40cm aus wie zwerge 

danke allen für die glückwünsche|rolleyes gruß acki

ps: wenns recht ist werd ich auch weiterhin fangberichte mit bilders einstellen

zum thema haken,wir haben die aale und schollen mit dem pödder gefangen.
das angeln mit der wurfrute und paternoster(buttsystem)hat bei der harten strömung keinen zweck,wir angeln mit 450gr.blei!! am pödder. so jetzt noch bilder damit ihr seht was da für eine strömung ist:m 

http://img480.*ih.us/img480/9220/bild0359xy.jpg
http://img480.*ih.us/img480/4552/bild0371wg.jpg

http://img480.*ih.us/img480/8351/bild0380dq.jpg


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



> Moin oha, hätte nicht gedacht das ein paar meeräschen für soviel gespächstoff sorgen;+


 
Ich auch nicht:m 



> ps: wenns recht ist werd ich auch weiterhin fangberichte mit bilders einstellen



Unbedingt #h

Weiterhin Petri bei den Multen #6


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin#h oha, hätte nicht gedacht das ein paar meeräschen für soviel gespächstoff sorgen;+
> 
> Kanns maal seen, Acki   |supergri |supergri
> 
> ps: wenns recht ist werd ich auch weiterhin fangberichte mit bilders einstellen



Dor hoop ick doch up #6 |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Uuups - da war der Timmy schneller. Ändert aber nichts an meinem Posting


----------



## sharkhooker (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin
Also nennt mich schwarzes Schaf!

Petri


----------



## Rosi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

@ mulle, ich stand von 11-14 uhr im wasser. die meeräschen zogen im trupp hin und her, kamen immer wieder an der selben stelle vorbei, sind aber sehr scheu. gegen 14 uhr schwammen sie über die sandbank und ruhten, schliefen, sonnten sich??? die rücken waren zu sehen, ab und an ein schwanzschlag. der ganze schwarm lag dicht zusammen, mind 15 tiere und trieb. ich bin dann gegangen, wer weiß wann die wieder näher kommen. von oben war der schwarm zu sehen, es sieht aus, als ob an der einen stelle im meer eine windbö reinfegt, das wasser kräuselt so komisch.
ist so eine ruhepause normal? oder habe ich die meeräschen verscheucht?


----------



## mullet64 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ich war von 18 - 19 Uhr am Wasser.
An meiner Stelle leider immer noch niedrig Wasser (ok, damit kann man ja noch leben), aber leider keine Fische :-( 
Bin dann zum Baden 500m weiter westlich ins Wasser (da wo ich die Mullen beim Horniangeln beobachtet hatte). Konnte dann einen Fisch in ca. 30m Entfernung vom Ufer beobachten.
Ok, raus aus dem Wasser und mit Brot angefüttert. Durch starke Drift und den aufkommenden Nordostwind sauste das Brot nur so vorbei. Nichsdestotrotz kam dann Leben ins Wasser, unter anderem kamen 2 Mini-Meeräschen (ca. 40cm) dicht ans Ufer, wo sie allerdings nur so rumschwammen (ohne zu weiden) und auch sehr schnell verschwunden waren. Als ich dann meine Angel montiert hatte, bin ich dann rein ins Wasser (ohne Wathose; bei 16°C) und hab in Richtung des Trupps geworfen, der sich mittlerweile um das immer wieder nachgefütterte Brot versammelt hatte (ca. 10 Fische in ansprechender Größe). War aber blödes Angeln durch Drift/Wind. Die Kälte und vor allem die Wellen von einer Fähre haben mich dann vertrieben.
Vom Ufer habe ich es dann nochmal versucht, mit einer anderen Montage (schwerere Pose), damit kam ich dann wieder ran an die Fische, aber leider blieb der Köder nur für Sekunden im Fressbereich. Hab dann aufgegeben. Ist aber auf jeden Fall eine Alternative; das nächste Mal mit Wathose und bei weniger Drift könnte da durchaus was draus werden ...
Gruss
Der mit den Mullen nackt badet.


----------



## Acki (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin war heute mit jörg wieder zum meeräschenfischen,zunächst an der schleuse grünalgen gesammelt und dann mit dem boot zum priel.
erst mal die lage ausgekundschaftet und angeln fertig gemacht,2stunden vor niedrigwasser sahen wir die ersten äschen.
haben alles versucht, aber die hatten wohl keinen appetit#c gegen 20.30 uhr sind wir dann zur schleuse zurückgefahren.
aber der schleusenwärterwar noch nicht da,;+ musten noch 45 min. warten bis er auftauchte. egal erst mal tee getrunken und nen kleinen rundgang auf der schleusenanlage gemacht. fische konnten wir keine vor die linse bekommen,aber habe noch bilder an der schleuse gemacht.
so morgen ist pause amfreitag gehts wieder zum pöddern. gruß Acki
http://img160.*ih.us/img160/6862/bild0426ji.jpg
http://img160.*ih.us/img160/6862/bild0426ji.jpg
http://img113.*ih.us/img113/2597/bild0436vt.jpg


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Danke für die Info, Acki :m 

Ja, dann drück ich für Freitag schon mal die Daumen und sag "Petri Heil", damit Du uns mit weiteren Bildern und einem Fangbericht erfreuen kannst


----------



## Reppi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hier oben sind die Jungs auch da !
Habe gestern im Hafenbecken so an die 25 Stück (auch Ü50) gesichtet......
Verwertung/Essen
Haben die Jungs nicht mehr Gräten als Schuppen??????


----------



## mullet64 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Zur Verwertung:
Das Ausnehmen ist der unangenehmste Teil bei der ganzen Geschichte (sind halt Algenfresser...), die Schuppen sind groß, aber stören auch nicht (ich filetiere sie immer). Die Filets sind dann grätenfrei !!!
Und geschmacklich (wurde ja schon geschrieben) einfach große Klasse (bspw. gebraten oder gedünstet).


----------



## hans albers (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

moinsen..
soweit ich weiss,
sollen die grösseren, 
die im hafenbecken schwimmen..
nich so legger sein,..
da die auch viel schlick und 
dreck beim fressen aufnehmen,
kleinere von der mole /brücke/strand
 gefangen können aber schon schmecken..

greetz
hans


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen..
> soweit ich weiss,sollen die grösseren, die im hafenbecken schwimmen..
> nich so legger sein,..da die auch viel schlick und dreck beim fressen aufnehmen,
> kleinere von der mole /brücke/strand gefangen können aber schon schmecken..
> ...



Kommt auch aufs Hafenbecken an . Wenn die da in soner Dreckbrühe rumschwimmen würd ich sie eher nicht essen ...
(Im Mittelmeer Raum halten die sich gerne in der nähe von Abwasser Rohren auf :v )

Aber in nem sauberen hafenbecken dürft das kein problem sein ...


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Früher wurden die Boote im Hafen mit "Antifauling" gestrichen, und die MÄ nahmen viele Giftstoffe auf wenn sie die Algen von den Bootsrümpfen gescharbt haben. Die Anstriche enthalten heute wohl weniger Giftstoffe, aber ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen.
Auch habe ich schon gehört das in Mittelmeerhäfen der Köder extra in Schiffsdiesel getaucht wurde und dann besser fing. vieleicht nur ein Märchen, aber wenn das stimmt, dann möchte ich nicht wissen was die da sonst noch fressen.


----------



## AndreasG (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht nur ein Märchen, aber wenn das stimmt, dann möchte ich nicht wissen was die da sonst noch fressen.



@Mario
Fliegen mit Metall drin, die Saison ist eröffnet. Oder hat Vossi schon wieder gepetzt? :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mullet64 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Zum Thema "Sichtungen" (oder Gegenteil):
Am Freitag Niedrigwasser und wellig => weder im Flachwasser noch im tiefen irgendwelche Anzeichen; habe dafür schön die Möwen gefüttert ...
Heute waren die Wetterbedingungen besser, aber immer noch Niedrigwasser => wieder keine MÄ
Hoffe auf morgen ...


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> die Saison ist eröffnet



Petri!!!  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Oder hat Vossi schon wieder gepetzt? :q
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



das nehme ich mal wieder persönlich |evil: 
wann petze ich denn - hä ??
Aber wir sehen uns ja nochmal und für meine bescheidenen Fliegenwurfkunst kann ich ja eh' nix......falls es zu Kollisionen mit Deiner Haut kommen sollte |supergri 

Trotzdem auch von mir an dieser Stelle noch ein dickes Petri.....


----------



## Medo (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

na mal gut, dass das soll erreicht ist:q


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

sieht ja in der Tat sehr interessant aus ! :m
gesehen hab ich beim Bootangeln auch schon des öfteren welche, aber noch nie Angelversuche drauf gestartet ....
mal sehen ob sich das nicht mal ändern wird ....
die scheinen ja auch beachtliche Größen zu erreichen und ich denke die müßten dann ordentlich fun am feinen Zeug machen .... |bla:|kopfkrat


----------



## Medo (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

und so kann sie aussehen 






ca.um die 60


----------



## Rosi (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

@medo kann? die, welche 5m vor mir unter wasser schwimmen, sehen auch so aus  aber wollen das brot nicht.
hast du vorher angefüttert?


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Dönnerschlach, Medo #6 

|schild-g  und Petri Heil zum Fang :m 

Sei doch nicht so sparsam mit Infos. Welche Fliege hast Du genommen?

Oder arbeitest Du gerade an einem Bericht |kopfkrat 

Denn will ick de Footen noch een Sett still holden  :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Petri!!!  #6


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an : PETRI Andreas ! #6 

@Medo: Petri auch an Jan (unbekannter weise) !


----------



## AndreasG (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> das nehme ich mal wieder persönlich |evil:
> wann petze ich denn - hä ??
> Aber wir sehen uns ja nochmal und für meine bescheidenen Fliegenwurfkunst kann ich ja eh' nix......falls es zu Kollisionen mit Deiner Haut kommen sollte |supergri
> 
> Trotzdem auch von mir an dieser Stelle noch ein dickes Petri.....



@Vossi
Alte Mimose!
Wann sehen wir uns denn mal, du hast doch nie Zeit. Sieh zu das du mal wieder mitkommst, die Meä sind willig und du musst ordentlich aufholen. Es steht aktuell schon 4 : 0 für mich, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt. :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> @Vossi
> Alte Mimose!
> Wann sehen wir uns denn mal, du hast doch nie Zeit. Sieh zu das du mal wieder mitkommst, die Meä sind willig und du musst ordentlich aufholen. Es steht aktuell schon 4 : 0 für mich, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt. :m
> 
> ...




Ach neee.....heute also wieder vor dem Aufstehen ans Wasser gedüst. 
Nun ist es bald soweit |krach: 
Ein ernstes vier Augen Gespräch steht an......
Und vor Allem....wieso habe ich nie Zeit....wer kann denn in dieser Woche nicht nach normalem Feierabend |supergri


----------



## fischersfritz (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

zum Thema Sichtung,kann ich nur sagen in kiel in der hörn schwimmen bestimmt 20 stück davon herum,jedoch ist das angeln da verboten,weil da laichgebiet sein soll,sehen echt verlockend aus,bekommt man richtig lust die zu fangen.


----------



## Leif (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hi fischersfritz


Wie groß sind die Burschen denn?


----------



## fischersfritz (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

sobei 45cm-50cm würde ich so schätzen,obwohl da auch 1-2 richtig grosse brocken bei sind von bestimmt über 70 oder so


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hmmm - ich hab da am Dienstagvormittag jemanden direkt am Ende der Hörn (am HörnCampus) angeln gesehen. Leider kann ich nicht sagen auf was - vielleicht hatte er auch noch Hornies im Vesier.

Ob da nun wirklich Angelverbot ist, kann ich nicht sagen - sicherlich zumindest in der extra angelegten Laichzone.
Aber ansonsten stehen an der Hörn zum Heringsangeln ja auch massenhaft Menschen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Also in der Hörn darfst du Angeln außer in dem flachwasser Bereich der mit den 4 gelben Pfählen abgegrenzt ist . Soll angeblich als Laichplatz dienen ...
Naja jedenfalls halten sich die meeräschen (und da schwimmen wirklich dicke brummer rum) sogut wie außschließlich in diesem bereich auf .
Hab mal Versucht sie rauszulocken , aber das wurd leider auch nichts .

Meine Lieblingsstelle zur Meeräschen jagt kann ich leider aufgrund des anhaltenden Flachwasser nicht beangeln . Ich hoff das bald malwieder ordentlich Wind in die Förde pustet das der Wasserstand n bisschen hochgeht ...


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ich versuche nun seit drei Jahren so eine Zicke zu erwischen. 
Lange genug haben sie mich an der Nase herumgeführt ! 
Heute hab ich sie endlich mal zum fressen bewegen können. 
Um es vorweg zu sagen, ich habe mit Brot gefischt!!! 
Ich habe eine sehr gute veloren, hat mir die 0,26er (!) Schnur gesprengt. 
Aber dann konnte ich die 60er fangen. 
Bisse ohne ende ! 
Ich habe wenigstens zwanzig Bisse verhauen ! 
Montage: 26er Hauptschnur, transparente Wasserkugel, kleiner Karpfenhaken direkt an der Hauptschnur. 
Sie waren garnicht so scheu wie ich es bisher gewohnt war. Ich hatte sogar viele "Bisse" auf die Wasserkugel ! Als ich das bemerkte habe ich den Abstand zwischen Kugel und Haken auf 20cm. verringert. 
Dadurch hatte ich wesendlich besseren Kontakt zum Köder, und habe meine Brotflocke auch besser im Auge behalten. 
Im Drill verhielten sich die anderen Fische auch alles andere als scheu. Es folgten der kämpfenden MÄ noch fünf oder sechs weitere Fische dicht auf. 

Bilder habe ich keine gemacht. Aber ich war danach noch kurz bei "Fairplay" in Burg um mir noch kleinere Haken zu besorgen. Der hat ein Bild für den Laden gemacht. Sobald er mir eine Kopie geschickt hat stell ich sie hier rein.


----------



## AndreasG (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Glückwunsch, alte Brotdose und willkommen im Club! 
Beim nächsten mal aber bitte mit Fliege, auch wenn die so garnicht nach Brot aussehen. :m 
Am Sonntag bin ich sofern das Wetter mitspielt samt Familie am Wasser, ne Rute wird auf jeden Fall im Auto sein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Mittlerweile war mir egal *wie* ich sie fange ! 

Aber hast schon recht, Fliege wäre die krönung !
Benutzt du immernoch "die" Fliege ? 
Oder hast du einen neuen Geheimtipp ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> @Vossi
> Es steht aktuell schon 4 : 0 für mich, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt. :m
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Falsch.....ich habe mal eben aufgeschlossen.....
Erstmal nur ein klein büschen....Dafür längen- und Gewichtsmässig etwas heftiger :q 






Und wann und wo am Sonntag.....Ich mach auch in Family..... Lass die Mädels sabbeln und wir hau'n was raus


----------



## Laggo (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Sauber, glückwunsch euch beiden!!!

@Vossi

Ist das die Brille von Frau Beckham???


Gruß Laggo


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Schönes Ding Vossi,#6 

Da strahlt aber einer :m 

Gernot#h


----------



## fishermanfl (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hat jemand von euch MÄ-Spezis Erfahrungen mit den Sensiebelchen in der Flensburger Förde?

Wenn ja, wann, wo und wie. Wenn die in der Kieler Förde rumschwimmen, warum denn nicht in der Flensburger, denke ich zumindest! Gesehen hab ich noch keine.#w

fishermanfl


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das die Brille von Frau Beckham???



Danke Junx....

und nein....das ist die PUCK-Special-Edition-Ray Ban-Ersatzbrille :q :q 

Kann ich dafür, dass der Optiker seinen Laden nicht im Griff hat und die richtige Sehstärke zu meinen Augen einem Anderen in die Gläser geschliffen hat #q


----------



## Skorpion (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Stimmt die Brille ist nicht schlecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fast hätte ich jetzt den Fisch übersehen.
Na dann mal glückwunsch zum schönen Fang#6


----------



## goeddoek (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Jepp |schild-g  zum #a , Dorschdiggler #h


----------



## AlBundy (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Dem schließe ich mich natürlich an.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH EUCH BEIDEN !!! #6 

Da braucht's 'ne Menge Arbeit und Glück um an euch ranzukommen! ...so,ich muss schon wieder los! :m


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ich habe heute auch noch eine 63er nachgelegt.
Ich habe Vossi und seine Frau noch am Wasser getroffen. Ich hoffe er legt auch noch eine nach.
Seine Frau hat noch ein Bild von mir gemacht. Ich hoffe Vossi stellt das noch hier rein !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl Mario......

Den Zweiten konnte ich allerdings nicht erfüllen..... Dreimal Kontakt und dreimal long-line released #q 

Hier erstmal Dein Fisch.......#6 






Und hier einer der Brummer, die sich nach reichlich "Krautmähaktion" verabschiedet haben :r 






@ Andreas...... vielleicht geht morgen doch was......ich arbeite noch dran


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ihr mögt nicht zufällig euren Angelplatz verraten oder ?
Hier am Hindenburgufer in Kiel wo sonst immer Fisch ist ist leider wegen dem Flachen Wasser immoment kaum was los , und ich bin langsam echt auf Entzug ^^


----------



## papabär (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin!
Ich war Donnerstag Nachmittag mit meinem Lütten im Aquarium an der Kiellinie(Leibnitz-Institut).Als wir wieder rauskamen haben wir noch einen Blick über die Kaimauer geworfen.Mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen.Ein Schwarm Meeräschen von 12-15 Tieren).Da waren richtige Klopper dabei,auf jeden Fall grösser als 60 cm.Drilltechnisch dürfte man da keine Probleme bekommen weil man ja runter auf den Ponton gehen könnte.Also fischen auf sicht von oben und zum drillen runter.Ich werde es nächste woche mal ausprobieren.

Tl Timo


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr mögt nicht zufällig euren Angelplatz verraten oder ?



Eigentlich nicht, obwohl es kein Geheimnis ist :q 

Da wo Steine unter Wasser sind und Algenbewuchs vorhanden ist.
Dort findest Du mit Sicherheit Fisch. 
Bei Dir in der Ecke würde mir spontan Bülk einfallen.
Einfach mal hinfahren und nachschauen.
Und Flachwasser ist nicht unbedingt schlecht.
Heute stand der Fisch 'n knappen Meter vom Spülsaum wech und das etwa bei knietiefem Wasser #h


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ohne Worte :


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte :



Wieso das denn ??

Petri #6 #6


----------



## snoekbaars (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

GEIL!!!  :q

Glückwunsch!!
|jump:


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Fliegenfischer unter euch:
Mit welchen Mustern fangt ihr denn die Meeräschen? Könntet ihr vielleicht mal Fotos von den Fliegen reinstellen? Das wär echt super!

Schöne Grüße an die Küste#h 
Bellyboater


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

na denn.....guckst Du

Quelle: www.123nu.dk


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Donnerlüttich, Mario #6 

Auch von mir |schild-g und Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fisch :m 

@Vossi      Danke fürs Foto. Tüdels Du de sülvst ?

Wenn ja, wie? Hast Du ne' kleine Info oder 'ne Seite für mich?

Allerbesten Dank im voraus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> @Vossi      Danke fürs Foto. Tüdels Du de sülvst ?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie?



Klor wart dat Tüch sülbst tüddelt. Wat hest Du denn dacht ??

die Grüne : Haken #8 oder #10
Grundwicklung (grüner Faden)
Marabou in grün kurz hinter'm Hakenöhr mit Faden fixieren - feddich

Brotfliege : Haken dto. bei nicht so scheuen Fischen evtl. auch Gr.6 !!
Grundwicklung, dann weissen oder gelben feinporigen Schaumstoff aufziehen
Mit Sekundenkleber auf der Wicklung fixieren (ein Stückchen hoch oder runter schieben, Tropfen Kleber und gut).
Bei Bedarf noch ein oder zwei einzelne Maraboufibern mit einbinden (lasse ich meist aber wech). Dann den Schaumstoff in "Form" zupfen.

Hier nochmal ein Bildchen 






Bericht hat's auch noch

guckst Du

#h #h


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

@DD

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Ich werd mein Glück mal Ende Juli auf Fehmarn versuchen. Bin dann ein verlängertes Wochenende oben.


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ich hab mal ´ne Quelle zu den Bildern angegeben 
Hab gerade erst Stress mit einem anderen Forum gehabt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ´ne Quelle zu den Bildern angegeben
> Hab gerade erst Stress mit einem anderen Forum gehabt.



ist zwar nicht die Gleiche, aber diese Fliegen geistern doch etwas öfter durch's www.
Danke Tim #6


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Klor wart dat Tüch sülbst tüddelt. Wat hest Du denn dacht ??
> 
> 
> Bericht hat's auch noch
> ...



Vossi - Du büst een Goeden #6  Dank.

Wieso bin ich eigentlich nicht selbst darauf gekommen, die Seite des Maitre selbst zu besuchen |kopfkrat  

Lohnt sich immer #6


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ich hab heute meine Nummer 4 "verhaftet" !
Pralle 60 cm.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute meine Nummer 4 "verhaftet" !
> Pralle 60 cm.



Na - nun hauen wir aber ein bischen auf die K***e was, junger Freund   |schild-g 

Im Ernst - ich beneide Dich :m  Hab nur leider keine Zeit, mal nach S-H zu düsen. Na, ja - bei uns hat das Meer ja die Angewohnheit, immer wieder mal abzuhauen. Das lässt sich leider nicht so gut mit meiner Arbeitszeit verbinden


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Multe Fliege

Multe


Irgendwie doch seeehr ähnlich. Vorsicht ist besser.



BTW, dickstes Petri zu euren Multen #6


----------



## AndreasG (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute meine Nummer 4 "verhaftet" !
> Pralle 60 cm.



@Mario
Ok, im Spiel Großenbrode / Bargteheide steht es also 4:4!
Ich werde morgen auch wieder so gegen 1530 am Wasser sein, hab grad noch einige RTMM (na Codeknacker kommst drauf?) getüdelt. Wenn du auch am Wasser bist klingel mal durch. Der Vosslinger wird ja noch von Handwerkern belagert und wusste noch nicht ob er loskommt. So kommt der nie ins Multenfinale. |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rosi (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht hat's auch noch
> 
> guckst Du
> 
> #h #h



dickes petri und vielen dank für deinen bericht! #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, im Spiel Großenbrode / Bargteheide steht es also 4:4!
> Der Vosslinger wird ja noch von Handwerkern belagert und wusste noch nicht ob er loskommt. So kommt der nie ins Multenfinale.



okay okay....da steht es 4:4.....#d 
Du weisst doch Andreas...ich komme spät, aber gewaltig :q 
Warten wir mal das Ende der Saison ab ......




			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> ...RTMM (na Codeknacker kommst drauf?) getüdelt.



Na doll......

*R*ichtig *T*olle *M*eeräschen *M*uster :q :q :q :q 

Vielleicht kann ich am Vormittag ein zwei Stunden abzweigen  

@ Timsen.....

hast ja irgendwie Recht...ich weiss nicht einmal mehr genau, wo ich die Bilder herhabe. Lagen auf meiner Platte als Muster zum Nachbinden/kleben. Nächstes Mal schiesse ich dann schnell ein Bildchen von meinen Fliegen und gut ist


----------



## salmohunter (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin Boardies,
ich bin von diesem Samstag bis Mittwoch zwischen Travemünde und Neustadt unterwegs, hat jemand einen Tip wo sich in dem Gebiet Meeräschen rumtreiben ?? - Wenns geht nicht gerade zwischen Horden von Turis  -

Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Ich hab sie bisher fast immer an den klassischen Mefostränden gefunden !
Steiniger Grund, Algen, Blasentang.......


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab sie bisher fast immer an den klassischen Mefostränden gefunden !
> Steiniger Grund, Algen, Blasentang.......



Na Petri Mario #6 ,

sogar Medo radebrechte heute was von 3 Stück.

Ich meine: gesehen oder ? :q 

Ach, ich schnak zuviel  

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				AndreasG. schrieb:
			
		

> So kommt der nie ins Multenfinale. |supergri



Tja, wärste man geblieben |supergri 

3:4 und fast noch besser #c 

aber leider musste der Haken dran glauben.
Und die 50er schwimmt wieder (gibt die Dinger tatsächlich U60  )




			
				Gernot schrieb:
			
		

> sogar Medo radebrechte heute was von 3 Stück.
> Ich meine: gesehen oder ?



:q :q :q


----------



## Medo (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Na Petri Mario #6 ,
> 
> sogar Medo radebrechte heute was von 3 Stück.
> 
> ...


 
mensch gernot...

ich muss mich verbessern, es ist wieder fisch dazu gekommen|supergri 
und diesmal sogar richtig viel:m 

also dann leg mal nach am wochenende an der förde 

oder machen es die knochen nicht mehr mit im hohen alter?


----------



## fishbrain (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Da muß ich auch mal was beisteuern...

Viel Glück!


----------



## Nomade (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

#6 super!


----------



## Hornpieper (1. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Hallo.
Ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Vater und mit Sohnemann am Strand. Wir hatten viel Spass. Nicht nur beim Baden. 

Viele Grüße und Petri

Björn


----------



## Rausreißer (1. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Oh ne nich, Björn Du auch noch :m 

Ich versuch mich mal ab Morgen mit Blauortsand
Double-Ätsch Flachfische zupfen und dann schreibst Du sowas |uhoh:

Ich hoffe ich kann dich wenigstens beim Tüdeltreffen ausquetschen, wie das passieren konnte  

Petri und bis bald

Gernot #h


----------



## Hornpieper (1. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Alles klar Gernot!

Freue mich schon aufs Tüddeln.

Waren übrigens noch "Mehr-Äschen". Hatte noch 3 Stück am Vortag:m 

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und vor allen Dingen viel Spass!!!

Björn|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuch mich mal ab Morgen mit Blauortsand
> Double-Ätsch Flachfische zupfen



Lass dat ma lieber sein........
Geh auf die Holzköppe los und setz' denen 'ne anständige Brotfliege vor :q 

Wenn nich', trotzdem 'ne Grüssung an den "Meister" #h


----------



## salmohunter (8. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin..
irgendwie vermisse ich hier die Meeräschenfänge ..geht keiner angeln oder gibts keine mehr  ??

Gruß & TL
Dieter


----------



## meyerlein (8. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Moin salmohunter,

doch doch es gibt sie noch und fangen lassen sie sich auch :q :q 







#h meyerlein


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

#6 #6 

mein Held Christian 

und ein sauberer Herzstich....

aber mal nebenbei........wo stehst Du mittlerweile ?
Mehr als zwei Dutzend ??


----------



## salmohunter (14. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*

Da möchte Mann doch glatt Meeräsche sein...#6

..aber diesmal habe ich am Donnerstag in Dazendorf auch eine erwischt ..bekomme das Foto nur nicht vom Handy in den Pc  

Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## Gnilftz (14. August 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen/-fänge 2006*



salmohunter schrieb:


> Da möchte Mann doch glatt Meeräsche sein...#6
> ..aber diesmal habe ich am Donnerstag in Dazendorf auch eine erwischt ..bekomme das Foto nur nicht vom Handy in den Pc
> Gruß & TL Dieter



Petri! #6 
Und zu Deinem Problem,
schick dir dat Teil vom Handy als Mail an Deine E-Mailaddi, dann funzt es.


----------

